# Hahn Snow Giant pictures



## Stihlmill (Oct 3, 2017)

Here are some pictures of some of my old Hahn snowblowers. They all run and blow snow. I have one more but I didn't pick it up yet. When I do I'll add that photo. I also have 3 MTDs but only because 2 were free and the 10/28 electric start with headlight was $50. I'm going to look at an Allis Chalmers this week to add to the collection!


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice collection


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

+1...Quite a collection of old Iron! 

Which model of Allis Chalmers are you picking up?

I never realized that the 2 stages don't have auger gearboxes! Dumb question...does the auger stop when the wheel stops or is there some sort of clutch?


----------



## KennyT (Nov 21, 2017)

Nice vintage machines. Thanks for posting.


----------



## SiliconDoc (Apr 15, 2018)

Just got one like the 2nd pic 24 with the v tire tread.
Fixed point wires yesterday then ran her for 10 mins - carb drain was leaking - no forward power, neutral isn't available - something started to rattle hard so I shut her down. Never engaged the auger lever. The darn plastic thread oil dipcap was a real pain crossthreaded - dremel, heat, sanding... finally got that screwed back in after prelim oil check.
That's it, part of the sellers pic


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

classiccat said:


> +1...Quite a collection of old Iron!
> 
> Which model of Allis Chalmers are you picking up?
> 
> I never realized that the 2 stages don't have auger gearboxes! Dumb question...does the auger stop when the wheel stops or is there some sort of clutch?


I'm interested in that also. Pardon my ignorance but it looks like it's a single stage unit driven via the drive wheel. So if it stops, does the auger stop? If you back it up, does the auger turn in reverse? I'd like to see a little explanation on these units.


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

HCBPH said:


> I'm interested in that also. Pardon my ignorance but it looks like it's a single stage unit driven via the drive wheel. So if it stops, does the auger stop? If you back it up, does the auger turn in reverse? I'd like to see a little explanation on these units.


That is a chain guard outboard of the right tire so the auger would be chain driven off the wheel axle just like the Snowbird.


----------



## survivor (3 mo ago)

Stihlmill said:


> Here are some pictures of some of my old Hahn snowblowers. They all run and blow snow. I have one more but I didn't pick it up yet. When I do I'll add that photo. I also have 3 MTDs but only because 2 were free and the 10/28 electric start with headlight was $50. I'm going to look at an Allis Chalmers this week to add to the collection!


i was curious, did any of your Hahn snowblowers have a brigss & stratton engine with the gas tank mounted carb on them?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@survivor .. I responded in your other thread.


----------

